# The Moon has fallen for the final time



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

As I posted before Tsuki was dying I thought I would have a bit more time today at least a few more hours of normalcy but at 5 am or so she started having seizures. I ran into my room and waited for them to stop knowing what was happening and knowing there was little chance of her handling the drive so I had to wait for my vet to open. When the seizure stopped I picked her up and held her the rest of the time till I took her to the vet where I continued to hold her. In my heart I never wanted to let go. To be honest to say I'm depressed would be a major understatement. I felt guilty having to wait that long too I wished I could do more.

I lost one of the first pets I ever truly owned today. I feel like I did the right thing and somehow guilty at the same time like I should have been able to do something more. 

Her passing is made even sadder by the fact that her and Sera seemed to be bonded to each other. I keep looking around my apartment and thinking I saw a little black fur ball but deep inside I know it's all in my head. From the moment I got home I thought I saw her but it was all in my mind.

Rest in Peace little Tsuki


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

sasasola said:


> So sorry for your loss



Thanks only happy I was able to stay with her till the end at least. My sister kept telling me "it's too painful to stay till they pass" and all I could tell her was "I'd rather suffer horrible pain for five minutes than regret it for ten year" since I never stopped regretting leaving my dog before she passed.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm so very sorry, for what you had to go through. I think you did an incredible thing by adopting her, caring and loving her as you did, and gave her the final gift of letting her go peacefully, the _most_ difficult part of pet ownership is the final farewell. I hope you take comfort that Tsuki had a great life while she was with you and Sera, and had a very happy, content kitty life. She is in peace now.

Sending you a big warm hug for the bravery and courage you had, and wish you peaceful moments during this dreadful time. My heartfelt condolences to you and your household. Pets to Sera, too.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Im so sorry, I know how you feel


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss of Tsuki. In her short time though she was a lucky kitten to have you and Sera to love and be loved by. I am sure Sera will miss he sister too and I hope that her need to be with you will help you to get comfort as well.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i am so sorry for your loss as well. and i completely agree wth you that it was best to stay with her till the very end so she knew she was in loving arms the whole time. you did the right thing - for both of you.
XOXOXO


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, you did the right thing by staying with her, I stayed with my Oliver (first time for me) also, I would not have him be by himself at this time, I wanted my voice to be the voice that he heard, it was very difficult, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tsukiyomi, 
You gave Tsuki the Most Unselfish Final Gift of Love, that we can give our furbabies...♡♡♡
You took All of her pain, the Heartache, of having to say goodbye, so Tsuki was set Free of it...
She is now Flying Free at The Bridge...
And remember, even when the Moon is dark...it is still there...
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, for you and Sera...
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss but you were a loving caregiver and mama. I believe Tsuki may be there in your heart and that is why you feel and see him. When my dog died I would see him in the house running as he did in the hallway, always put off the corner of my eye.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You gave Tsuki a wonderful home and she will always be with you. Sending you hugs and prayers.

Judy


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Im so glad to have found your thread. 

Gentle and kind hugs to you. Eternal petpets and nose kisses to Tsuki.
We all know the devastation you are experiencing


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sending you wishes of comfort in your time of pain,..,nothing can prepare you for the sudden loss of a cherished pet. Massive hugs to you, sometimes there are not enough words


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss Tsukiyomi. I read your other thread and I can't imagine losing a kitty like this. I wish I could offer more than just sympathy. Thinking of you, Sera, and Tsuki


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She was loved by you. That is the best a cat can hope for. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know she was so special to you.

View attachment 82785


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Tsuki. I know how worried you were. With everything you did, you always had her well-being as your primary concern, and there isn't anything more that she could have asked for. You were there with her at the end, and she appreciated having you there, as hard as it was for you. Sending you hugs and wishing you strength.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I agree, it is too painful, but you took the pain so that she could be with you until the end. I am so sorry for you, I just can't imagine. (((hugs)))


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't be totally certain that you didn't catch a glimpse. 

Bless you - it is an horrendous situation.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thinking about you...hope some of the most intense pain is subsiding...
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you everyone I'm ok now though I honestly think I'll cry at times over her for many years and I will always miss her. Not because she was one of my first cats or one of my first pets as an adult but because she was family to me and I really did love her. I posted the tribute to her under cat tails and now it's hanging on my apartment wall. Wherever I may live it will be on my wall somewhere no doubt about it.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I still get choked up thinking about my cat that I lost over a year ago. I think about her all the time. The one thing I don't regret is how I let her tell me when it was time to let her go. I think her last moments were happier than she had felt in weeks. You did the hard thing but it was the right thing and a truly precious gift to give to her. I am so sorry for your loss and I know how much of a loss it is. Saying they are a part of the family is an understatement.


----------

